Ask HN: What are your tech-related New Year's resolutions? - anonu
======
matthberg
Spend time to work on personal projects, a few listed in particular.

Clean up digital storage and finally start backing stuff up.

Chose services that protect privacy.

------
mindcrime
No "New Year's Resolutions" exactly, but I have a couple of lists to try and
whittle down. There's the generic "stuff to learn" list, a "stuff to build"
(personal projects, experiments, random stuff I'm interested in, etc.) list,
and then product specific TODO lists.

But the closest thing to a traditional "New Year's Resolution" would just be
that I'm dedicating this phrase as my mantra for 2018:

"Ship It"

That's it.. just fucking SHIP stuff. 2017 was a good year in terms of getting
a lot of stuff _almost_ done, now 2018 is the year to actually ship stuff.

~~~
codesternews
Great!! What is your model for fogbeam. How will you be profitable or earn
money as these tools are open source. May I know?

~~~
mindcrime
_How will you be profitable or earn money as these tools are open source. May
I know?_

It's two-fold. One, we'll be offering hosted versions of our projects as SaaS
applications. For customers who want to deploy on-premise or in a private
cloud environment, we'll offer subscriptions - similar to the way Red Hat sell
RHEL.

------
techaddict009
Working on [https://www.cryptoground.com/](https://www.cryptoground.com/) and
take it to next level.

We have got good traction on trade simulator in 2017. Now target is to make it
10x in the coming year.

------
ShaverSport
To ditch Comcast broadband for a provider that supports net neutrality.

------
c8d3f7b49897918
I would like to break the intercooler.js dependency on jquery.

------
hguhghuff
I'm not writing any more code on my own time.

~~~
t176
agreed. that's the equivalent of doing work for free when it should be a
business transaction. so, tech-related new years resolution number one: learn
to say no in as diplomatic a way as possible.

------
oceanghost
I only write software for myself from now on.

